# Need Help finding toddler riding helmet



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Anybody?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

$69 is a really good price for a helmet.

Most manufacturers won't even bother making helmets for kids under 8; they feel that any child under 8 "doesn't have the motivation or attention span to ride" -- try explaining that to my former self; I started riding at 4.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Troxel makes pink helmets and periwinkle helmets (I had one for the longest time!)

The Troxel Spirits (first pic) are $40 on Dover right now.

I would suggest the Spirit because it has an adjustable dial on the back. It really helps for a secure fit. 

http://www.tackroominc.com/images/TroxelSpirit5Helmets.jpg

http://www.horsetackco.com/images/legacy12pink.jpg

http://www.theblackyak.com/catalog/legacy pink camo.jpg

http://www.denbestesal.no/Black_Pink_99_Cheyenne.jpg-for-web-normal.jpg


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Haha, well here they start kids at age 3 in lead line around barrels. My daughter will be 3 next August, lol. Well I knew $69 wasn't a bad price but we just hit a huge landslide.  There for money is tight for another couple of months. It is hard enough for food as it is. I am happy that we just bought 3 tons of hay, lol. I know this sounds silly BUT would a bike riding helmet work? The thing is everything I see in the stores are for 3+ in age. Also, haha, if you even TRY and tell my daughter she can't ride a horse, oh my oh my, she throws a FIT, she absolutely adores and loves horses. I know she is to young to learn anything but she loves being along for the ride, I just want to know and feel that she is safe though. *sighs* I guess I will have to scrape up some change and what I can find and possibly get her that helmet.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

eventerdrew said:


> Troxel makes pink helmets and periwinkle helmets (I had one for the longest time!)
> 
> The Troxel Spirits (first pic) are $40 on Dover right now.
> 
> ...


Haha, I think I spoke to soon up above. I will definitely look at those. Thanks so much.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Even the small Troxel might be too big for a toddler. 

I would seriously recommend going to your local tack shop and seeing which one fits her head best, then shop online for the best deal. Money is well spent when put into a helmet.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

The helmet manufacturers that I deal with are of the mentality that under 8 year old kids don't ride. It's rediculous. 
Anyways.. like I said, I'm afraid that the Troxel small will be too big; I fit a lot of kids with helmets. It also depends on her head shape; the Tipperary Sportage will fit differently than a Troxel Spirit, will fit differently than the Troxel Legacy Gold... etc.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

See that is the problem here, I don't have a tack shop nearby at all. I have to always get my saddles or anything off of craigslist or ebay and just pray they fit right.  The only thing close to being a tack store here is tractor supply but they don't have children's helmets there.  The one I seen for $69, I am wondering now if it fits a toddler. Here if you are used to fitting them, can you tell me if the measurements on this one sound right for toddler size? Hope this website works. lol.
Toddler Pony Horse Riding Helmet S M PINK kid youth - eBay (item 180367565707 end time Sep-08-09 17:52:49 PDT)


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Okay so I just now measured her head and she is 19". So does that mean the helmet that fits for the 19"-21" would fit fine? I actually found one for $49, let me know if this is a good brand. It is AEGIS? Excuse my lack of knowledge on helmets, lol.
AEGIS Junior Pony Graphics Helmet


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm not familiar with AEGIS brand, sorry.

Unfortunately it's a little bit more complicated than just the size of the head, it's also the shape. I find kids are super sensitive to anything squeezing their head, so finding a correctly fitting helmet is important. 
As long as the helmet is ASTM approved, you're good to go as far as safety goes.

A bike helmet will not suffice. It does not protect the entire head, nor does it factor in the speeds and terminal speeds your head is going when you fall off a horse. 

I really am not trying to be a pain in the butt... I say go for the little horsey one you posted, and if it doesn't fit, sell it on Ebay?


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh your not being a pain in the butt,  I actually love the input and my daughter's safety means everything to me so all the help from ppl on here means alot. Like I said, right now she rides only with me, but I want her to be used to having a helmet on at all times so when she is 3 and we do the lead lines around the barrels sitting up there by herself, she will not be fussy to have to wear the helmet. 

Yes I will try the $49 one and if it doesn't fit correctly, 4 of my friends have 2 yr olds so I will try it on them first to see if it fits and if does I will just sale it to them half price or whatever and just keep shopping for myself. Do you ever fit any toddlers at all and if so what brand do you/they use?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I find the brand that generally fits younger children best (as it's light and well-padded) is the Tipperary Sportage; but again... it depends on the child. Some younger children I have to send away empty-handed as our helmets are just too big.
I wish you all the best in finding a helmet for your youngun - she sure is a cutie! Protect that pretty noggin


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks so much!  Besides finding a good helmet for her, I am also trying to find my own kid/husband safe horse, lol. Borrowing a friends all the time is okay but it would be nice if I can walk out in my own pasture and have a nice horse out there that I can ride with my daughter, no questions asked, lol. I just own my 2 1/2 yr old gelding who of course is no where near ready for a child to be on him. *sighs* with time it will all happen, right now my top priority is her safety.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I have what I'm pretty sure is an Aegis (not sure what style or anything) and it's the best helmet I've ever had. It's really light and my head doesn't get sweaty AND I've had it for at least 4 years (probably not the best plan but it works) and it still looks brand new. I love it to death. I really should get a new one soon because I've fallen off and hit my head in it a few times but I still love it. Haha
It's also the helmet that we'd whip out at camp when a little tiny kid would need a helmet and none of the ones we had for the kids would get small enough (since mine is a small and it has one of those clicky things in the back). None of the kids ever complained about how it fit, in fact a little girl even walked off wearing it once. Haha

That helmet is super cute! And kudos to you for getting your daughters head protected. =)


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Awww, thanks so much. I think I am definitely going to get her that little blue one with the pony on it.  I just feel, the cuter it is the more she will ALWAYS want to wear it so it will actually encourage her. Thanks so much.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

APHA MOMMA said:


> Awww, thanks so much. I think I am definitely going to get her that little blue one with the pony on it.  *I just feel, the cuter it is the more she will ALWAYS want to wear it so it will actually encourage her. Thanks so much*.


 
*coff* this is true for some adults as well... I bought a "pretty" helmet as well so I would be encouraged to wear it. 

It is not as cool as little blue ponies though, I'll tell you that much!!


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Hahahaha, see if I wore a helmet, I think I would be the EXACT same way. I would have to add some style to it.  Glad to see there are still adults out there that don't mind having some fun.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I think it's a great idea to use helmet on her. My respect! You just never know what can happen. And I've seen tiny kids with helmets on local shows, so there are certainly some on market! Lol! Sorry can't come up with brand names, but do NOT get the bike one - it's not designed to protect from horse-related accidents.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> *coff* this is true for some adults as well... I bought a "pretty" helmet as well so I would be encouraged to wear it.
> 
> It is not as cool as little blue ponies though, I'll tell you that much!!


So true! My helmet is bright light turquoise blue and I love the color and I've never seen anyone wearing one like it so I feel fashion statement-y when I wear it (even though it'd be totally laughable anywhere I would go and want to make an actual fashion statement :lol: ).


----------

